# Theory and Analysis for the non musician?



## MonagFam

I love a deeper understanding of music, but I don't have a musical background. As a result, I feel like there are the too simplistic intro/appreciation to music books, or the two Piston books I own where I make it about two chapters before I am over my head.

Is there a happy medium? Something deeper with analysis for the non ?musician


----------



## Norse

Do you read music?


----------



## Bluecrab

I'd suggest that this little book is a very good place to start. I was in your situation when I bought it years ago. It assumes that the reader knows essentially nothing about music theory and takes you forward from there. There are exercises at the end of the lessons, and the answers are in the back of the book. I still go back to it from time to time. It's only about $12.00 on Amazon.

Practical Theory (Complete) - by Sandy Feldstein


----------



## MonagFam

Bluecrab said:


> I'd suggest that this little book is a very good place to start. I was in your situation when I bought it years ago. It assumes that the reader knows essentially nothing about music theory and takes you forward from there. There are exercises at the end of the lessons, and the answers are in the back of the book. I still go back to it from time to time. It's only about $12.00 on Amazon.
> 
> Practical Theory (Complete) - by Sandy Feldstein
> 
> View attachment 77993


Ordered for my kindle. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

